# Bolens 624 snowblower



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Today I made the decision to trade my craftsman push mower for a bolens 624 snow blower with a tecumseh engine. It looks to be in pretty decent shape. I’ll make a video tomorrow of it. Are these snowblowers any good? They look beefy but not like my ariens 10000 series with iron everywhere.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Watch out for excessive wear on the plastic axle bushings - if there's play in the bushings, replace them before the axle starts wearing into the frame.

Other than that, those are pretty stout. Cast iron gearbox and tall chute to boot.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

db130 said:


> Watch out for excessive wear on the plastic axle bushings - if there's play in the bushings, replace them before the axle starts wearing into the frame.
> 
> Other than that, those are pretty stout. Cast iron gearbox and tall chute to boot.


I am not familiar with the Bolens machines so take this with a grain of salt. The Searsasaurus came with plastic axel and auger bushings and they're made from unobtainium, meaning they wear and are no longer available. If you need bushings now or in the future, all may not be lost. I modified the auger and axel on the Searsasaurus to flanged roller bearings. There is a space requirement but if the stars align it can be a way to save an otherwise good machine. I did post a thread here on the subject so info on how I did it is available.

Hope your machine is everything you want it to be.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

The reverse gear seems kind of slow but there is no adjustment for it


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://bolenspartsandsupplies.com/snowblower-parts/


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

walkbehindsnowblowers


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Might want to buy a couple spares???


https://bolenspartsandsupplies.com/...ts-common-on-older-models-173-9470-model-624/


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

I may consider it


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thekidmechanic05 said:


> I may consider it



Let me know what you find with your Bolens I might get the same looking(1994) Bolens 824 in the spring for my backup.


Love the green on green.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

They are great machines.


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Does anybody know where I can find the auger belt for one of these 624 machines?


----------



## SUpiper (Dec 9, 2020)

I have a bolens 624 that I have had for 33 years. It always starts, works pretty fine. 2 problems- one of my ORIGINAL tires needs to have air added before I clear snow with it. The other issue is reverse doesn't work. For a number of years, it worked but was very slow. This year, it won't seem to work at all. Other than that all forward gears are strong. I have it for sale for $75 because a friend moved to VA. and gave me a deal I couldn't refuse on an almost new Ariens.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Thekidmechanic05 said:


> Today I made the decision to trade my craftsman push mower for a bolens 624 snow blower with a tecumseh engine. It looks to be in pretty decent shape. I’ll make a video tomorrow of it. Are these snowblowers any good? They look beefy but not like my ariens 10000 series with iron everywhere.


IF the Bolen has a differential........ GOOD LUCK!!!! The idea of a differential is great but too many corners were cut on its manufacture. I had nothing but trouble with mine, And another comment.... if Bolens were so great why are they no longer being manufactured? Buy a used Ariens


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

foggysail said:


> if Bolens were so great why are they no longer being manufactured?


Because they were absorbed by MTD, like many other brands...

Brands Owned by MTD:

Bolens
Columbia
Cub Cadet
Cub Cadet Commercial
Farm King
GardenWay
Gutbrod
Lawnflite
Mastercut
Mow Master
MTD
MTD Gold
MTD Pro
Troy-Bilt
White Outdoor
Yard-Man
Yard-Man Select
Yard Machines
YardWorks

Private Label Brands Produced: MTD has built various other brands and store-brand Lawn & Garden tractors over the years, including: Ace, Agway, Blue Grass, Coast to Coast, Dayton, EagleStar, EDT, E-Flor, EDT, EuroTrac, Fleurelle, FloraPro, FloraSelf, Florica, Forest City, Golf, Hechinger, Huskee, JCPenney, Kgro, Landmark, Lawn Chief, Lowe's, Massey Ferguson, Mastercraft, Mastercut, Motec, Novotrac, PowerPro, PowrKraft, Quality, Quality Farm & Fleet, Ranch King, Rasentrac, Rasentraktor, Sentar, ServiStar, Statesman, Task Force, Texas, Topflite, Toro, Turf-Power, Turf-Trac, Univert, Val Garden, Ventzki-MTD, Verts Loisirs, Victa, Wards, Wizard and Yard Works.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Back when Bolens was an independent company they made pretty robust equipment. I cant speak for every thing they made of course but I have worked on a number of their lawn mowers and they were pretty robust. Since being bought by MTD about 20 years ago the mowers are the entry level inexpensive models. I can not speak for snow blowers. i am not even sure MTD brands a Bolens snow blower. I have never saw one but these things are sometimes regional.


----------

